# Our big boy crossed the bridge yesterday



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

After everything we've been through with him, we really thought after each medical problem cropped up we could fix them. We fixed so many things wrong with him due to bad breeding and eventually we just had to say enough was enough and let him go. He broke a bone in his foot, and was in tremendous pain. 

They would have needed to operate again to put pins in and it appears that it was a never ending battle. There is no reason in the world why he should have broken a bone in his foot. It's possible he has a degenerative bone disease that is causing all his bones to weaken and not be as strong as they should. The ortho specialist advised that his ACL's were weak and having had the hip replacement was making him feel better enough to cause other problems to show up (we thought he had torn one at one point and had to take him in because he was 3 legged lame on it). We have no doubt in our minds that had he made it to the second hip replacement they would have likely both given out and needed surgery. It wasn't an issue when he couldn't run and play, but once he could it was only a matter of time. Even restricted.

We tried so hard to give him some happy times amongst all the pain, and he had the best temperament through it all. This was the first time he just couldn't take the pain anymore. He laid in the vets office and closed his eyes, he was tired of it all just as we were and it was time to say goodbye and let him go. His body just wasn't built to hold up. I feel so guilty that we put him through the hip replacement and all the rehab only to have it end like this. We convinced ourselves we could fix everything wrong with him but things just kept happening. 

Thank you everyone for all the advice and support over the past 8 months. He left us with what feels like an empty house (even with 4 other dogs  )

I have never had to put down a dog so young, barely 16 months old. I have only put down seniors. It was one of the hardest things we've had to do and I hope we never have to do it again.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So very sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

You worked tremendously to help him out during his short time. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Run Strong and Free Kodi !!! 
Condolences to you and yours my friend ...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry  Run free now sweet boy


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Rerun I am so very sorry.:hugs: Rio was 16 months when we had to put him down so I know exactly how you feel. It is not fair to have to do that to one so young. They have hardly lived and time with them is so short. I too hope to never have to do that again and I hope no one else here ever has to go thru that pain.

Run pain free now sweet baby, there is another baby boy named Rio who is waiting to play with you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Rerun

I am so sorry for your loss. Kodi was close to my boy's age, I would be heartbroken and devestated without him. I cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling at this time. My heart goes out to you and your family.

Run free sweet Kodi. :teary:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry- I know it was a miserable decision. Try not to feel guilty, you were doing the best for him and he knew that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry (


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Geez, tragic news.....but like others have said you gave him a great life for the short time he had and you should feel proud of that....a tough decision
but a selfless one! So sorry.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He's finally out of pain, possibly for the first time. It is so hard to let them go when they let us know it's time.


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

ReRun, I am at a loss of words. Saying I'm sorry doesn't seem to quite convey what I am feeling. Try to remember the good times, cherish the memories and know in your soul that you did everything you could have done for him. He'll be waiting for you, running proud and free. I'm just so terribly sorry.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

What a tough decision you had to make. Obviously there was something going on that couldn't be fixed but at the bridge he is whole again


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did everything you could for the poor pup, he was lucky to have found you.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

With your love you saved your little boy from a life of pain. You know you did the best for Kodi.

take care


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My heart truly aches with the thought of your loss. 

Run with out pain now Kodi! Find those who have gone before you!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. As others have said, there are no words strong enough to convey how we feel when another person loses their dear doggie friend. Just know you made the right decision and I am sure Kodi knows how much you loved him. 

Run free Kodi!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

:halogsd:I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

All euthanasia is sad but the worst is when a person or family puts there all into a young animal and it still doesn't go as hoped. Sometimes despite our best efforts they are still suffering. Your story breaks my heart, I am sure you have heard , "I'm sorry" many times, and in reality there is nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better. As cliche as it sounds, only the good die young. It seems some of the best dogs are the ones that pass on at a young age. . .


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I am so sorry. I hope he will be better now. Sometimes all we can do is to let go and free them from their pain.


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm really sorry


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Such a tragedy to lose one so young.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

*Rerun...I'm so sorry. You did all you could for him and letting him go is the hardest thing...but I'm sure you know in your heart you did whats right for him. Hugs to you!*

*The Last Goodbyes
*As you hold them in your arms
And say your last good-byes
Look close into the fading light
that flickers in their eyes

They are not afraid
because they know when a sparrow falls
she falls into the hands of God
all creatures great and small

They don't live as long as humans do
this too is a part of God's plan
for animals are God's angels
to be there for you when he can't

God's gift is that you can love many
when your pet has time for only one
you can give love and happiness to the strays...
who without you would have none.

So lay your friends to rest, lift up your hearts
dry your tears, for it is told
death is but a passage into the hands of God,
through the gates of gold

Somewhere others need you
in shelters, or wandering the streets
they want nothing more from life
than to lay down at your feet

It is time to give another life
the love only you can give
we are the caretakers of God creatures
for not to love... is not to live

written by Brenda Riley-Seymore


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:hugs:


----------



## Runswithdogs (May 8, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss...he is running strong and free now, but I know his absence must ache. It takes a really caring owner to recognize when to let go.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you had to make that tremendously heart breaking decision. I hope you can rest knowing you did the best thing for your boy.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of Kodi. No life seems long enough, but it is truly tragic to see one so young leave us. We had to let our Baer go at 20 months. The sadness I felt was almost unbearable. I mourned not only Baer, but for the life I felt he never had a chance at. Baer, and Kodi, did not understand quantity of life, but they new quality. We gave Baer a wonderful life. I think he was given to us because God knew his life would be short, and every minute was precious. I also think he was put in our lives to lead us to our next GSD. We now have Sadie, and Max -- who happens to be Baer's half-brother. I will always miss my little guy, just as you will miss yours. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts. 
Run free Kodi..... and look for my Baer for me.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great sympathy to you and your family. 

But be assured that you made the right decision from his view.

It certainly sounds like you did all that you could for him and he just gave out physically! Now he has NO pain and is waiting for you.


----------



## HayesEquineArt (Oct 5, 2010)

Hang in there.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. How sad and unexpected. May he rest in peace where his body knows no pain.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your well wishes. We miss him but know we made the right decision in the end.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

So young. I am so sorry. I truly believe that we receive some dogs because we are the right ones to care for them


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I fully agree with you, VegasResident.


----------

